# Derelict Agricultural College



## tumble112 (Aug 24, 2014)

. The building itself is very derelict but the land behind it is not. On the way I encountered a pair of not very friendly types in a tractor on a public single track road. On arriving here a good few miles further on, I realised that my friends would be returning, so with a bit of quick mental arithmetic, I guessed I had about 20 minutes or so to look round, so pics aren't the best as I was a bit hurried. 
Also the rain was heavy, so apologies for the rain on my lens.
Only history I could find is that it was an agricultural college built in 1890, can't find out when it closed.
More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645987978797/



060 by tumble112, on Flickr


024 by tumble112, on Flickr


025 by tumble112, on Flickr


029 by tumble112, on Flickr


027 by tumble112, on Flickr


045 by tumble112, on Flickr


043 by tumble112, on Flickr


040 by tumble112, on Flickr


038 by tumble112, on Flickr


034 by tumble112, on Flickr



033 by tumble112, on Flickr


031 by tumble112, on Flickr


055 by tumble112, on Flickr


054 by tumble112, on Flickr


052 by tumble112, on Flickr


050 by tumble112, on Flickr


047 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 24, 2014)

You packed quite a lot into half an hour, well done, your shots turned out fine...


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice
dont think I've seen this one before


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 25, 2014)

You did all right in the short time you had,great photos.It could have closed in the 80's judging by the games and other things lying around.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 25, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Very nice
> dont think I've seen this one before



Seems I'm the first, haven't found anything else on this or other forums, or anywhere on the net.


----------



## trainman (Aug 25, 2014)

looks like the games are for a old computer vic 20,or a vic 64 ? not to sure , good pictures in a short time . good find. well done


----------



## Rob2210 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of those cassettes is labelled heathrow international air traffic control for the zx spectrum


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 29, 2014)

Rob2210 said:


> One of those cassettes is labelled heathrow international air traffic control for the zx spectrum



Air Traffic Control - ZX Spectrum












The program simulates the job of controlling the air traffic over a section of southern England, including the main London and south coast airports. All you have to do is make sure the planes don't get too close together and that aircraft leaving your section are at the correct height for the air channels they're entering. You take over for a fixed period of one hour and, at the end (or earlier if you quit), you're given a percentage rating relating to your performance. Different ability levels are catered for by varying the number of planes entering the area within the hour.

Communication with the planes is handled via the keyboard and the main screen display depicts your radar screen; you can also have on-screen lists of aircraft or all flights scheduled to come through the area. ATCwon't be everyone's cup of tea, but if you like simulations or turning your brain to jelly then it's worth a look. 4/5 MISS

Ross: Because this game's such an accurate simulation of air traffic control, it's rather slow and dull. No doubt some of you out there are dying to be master of the skyways, but it's certainly not my idea of fun! 1/5 MISS

Roger: Such a staggeringly boring and witless simulation that it'll probably go nova in Guildford and be even bigger in Woking... 0/5 MISS


----------



## smiler (Aug 29, 2014)

I enjoyed that ,lovely photos, Thanks.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 29, 2014)

smiler said:


> I enjoyed that ,lovely photos, Thanks.



Thanks for the feedback everyone, I could have done s lot better here, but glad you're liking it.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 30, 2014)

Bit late to see this tumble as i have been rather busy, but what a wonderful find you found! 
You should see me rushing about.... pics blurry as anything, so you did wonderful with this place, very nice building aswel top marks all around!


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot, I wish I'd had more time here. I think I'd said in a reply earlier that I'd thought it was a school. Nearly right.


----------



## wrx0211 (Aug 31, 2014)

great find,always good to be the first to find and post,well done......


----------



## Potter (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks like it really hasn't been used in ages. The Speccy stuff is a good random old find. There appears to be a keyboard control template next to the box.


----------

